# 2www......and can I eat that.......



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Officially reached the 2 week stress stage!! 😀 One little 3 day embryo transferred today, so happy to have got this far 😁 Now the worry begins lol! 
I just sat down with a glass of milk and a cheese n mayonnaise sandwich, are they okay to eat/drink? I know mayonnaise should be avoided once pregnant, but technically i'm not yet lol, and the milk i've heard conflicting views :/


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Only home made Mayo should be avoided but what you're eating is fine, just carry on as usual and good luck to you x


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Thankyou


----------

